# What Serra?



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pacu.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. compressus to me. Do you know where the fish was collected?


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Barring pattern suggests Comp.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Comp.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

def looks like a comp.....or ill second zanni's pacu


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

All I know is that it came from Peru


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

comp


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks like a compressus to me as well... Nice lookin little fish, you gonna buy it?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Probably not, just saw it at AE aquatics and they haven't put on a label for it yet and curious to get it ID by you guys.


----------

